# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.37 NOKIA Xgold 213 LOG reading / Unlock Supported!

## 4gsmmaroc

*BEST 1.37 Xgold 213 Unlock Supported!  
- Added log reading for Infineon XG213 phones 
- Free and standalone    
Supported models:      
Asha 200 RM-761   
Asha 200 RM-762   
C1-01 RM-607
C1-01 RM-608    
C1-02 RM-643   
C1-02 RM-644    
C2-00 RM-704   
C2-02 RM-692    
C2-02 RM-693     
C2-05 RM-724   
C2-05 RM-725  
C2-03 RM-702    
C2-06 RM-702     
C2-07 RM-692    
C2-08 RM-702 
 X2-02 RM-694    
 X2-05 RM-772   
- Ini updated. Added new models and corrected existing - Some small bugfixes at all 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

